# .50 Cal Revolver



## Sh0rtbUs (25 Jan 2004)

funny fake gun

  http://www.securityarms.com/20010315/galleryfiles/1700/1756.htm  

can u picture this woman firing this thing?!


----------



## Redeye (25 Jan 2004)

Smith & Wesson actually makes a .50 calibre revolver, though it‘s based on their proprietary .500S&W round, not the .50 Browning round that that particular "firearm" purports to fire.  It still looks ridiculously overpowered.  The thing has a sling.  For a revolver.  Please.


----------



## Realize_the_dream (27 Jan 2004)

Hey Redeye, when the Word "fake" is printed in big red letters over the picture. It means it‘s not a real gun.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (27 Jan 2004)

www.smith-wesson.com Search For S&W 500

 http://www.popularmechanics.com/outdoors/firearms/2003/9/top_gun/print.phtml


----------



## combat_medic (27 Jan 2004)

Desert Eagle also makes several different pistols that fire the .50 Magnum rounds. Check them out  here and  here.

Still doesn‘t fire the Browning .50 rounds though. I think if they ever made a handgun that did, it would probably break your wrist.


----------



## Enzo (27 Jan 2004)

you guys recall the revolver buddy had in "Three Kings?"

 http://www.thunder5.com/docs1.html 

It‘s a freak, but funny to look at.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (27 Jan 2004)

It‘s only a .410 cal and 45LC, Noththing fearce. 410 weak, and .410 is nothing. A gopher fart.

Desert Eagle 50.Action express is a good gun, happen to put 3 rds down range. MAN Power. Now the .50AE is different then .500 S&W. Im scared of the .500S&W. 

45-70 is a Evil Round when I was 16, It blew me 2 feet from the table.


----------



## Enzo (27 Jan 2004)

I get a kick out of the appearance of the Thunder, I have no interest in it aside from that. Having said that, if someone pointed it at me with intent, I don‘t think I‘d ignore a .410 shot coming my way


----------



## Slumsofsackville (27 Jan 2004)

Well a company cal CCI makes shot rounds for 22, 44, 45acp,etc they fill a plastic cap with shot, so it doesn‘t strach your barrel. Never used them b4, but they work.


----------



## Enzo (30 Jan 2004)

Sounds like a Glaser safety slug, poor penetration but awful damage to tissue.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (30 Jan 2004)

nah, its a anti-pest round, thats all. the pistol shotshells.


----------



## Enzo (31 Jan 2004)

For snakes, rodents and things like that? Think I recall such things from awhile back. Nice to have for SA revolvers and the like when you‘re working the back 40 eh


----------

